# Neueinsteiger, Rückkehrer und Familiengilde



## Raikji (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Hordengilde für alle die Familiär oder in ihrem Job stark eingebunden sind und das 25. Lebensjahr überschritten haben gegründet. Wir haben momentan 43 aktive Accounts und haben das Maximallimit nun ein letztes mal auf 55 Accounts angehoben. Wir haben zwischen den Anhebungen immer wieder Pausen gemacht um uns ein wenig kennenzulernen und das hat bisher auch sehr gut geklappt.

Wir suchen alle die in Ruhe spielen wollen, auch einfach aus Spaß mal die Classic und BC Raids besuchen wollen und diese nochmal ganz in Ruhe erleben wollen. Ohne Herausforderung zwar, aber gemütlich.

Ein Teil auf dem der Fokus dieser Gilde liegen wird sind die alten Raids die viele sicherlich nie gesehen haben. Auch auf 90 kann man diese noch mit Ruhe besuchen und sich alles ansehen oder Sets sammeln.

Mir geht dieses „durch die Instanzen Gerenne“ furchtbar auf den Zeiger.

Ja, das Spiel ist beim Leveln und in den alten Gebieten nicht mehr schwer, aber deswegen muss man doch nicht die komplette Instanz pullen. So macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich habe zum Release mit Classic begonnen und bin eine deutlich ruhigere Art von Spieler.

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

Ich suche für die Gilde:

Ich suche Neueinsteiger die den alten Inhalt gar nicht kennen.

Ich suche Familienväter und Mütter die in einer Instanz vielleicht 6 mal AFK müssen weil das Kind weint und nicht dafür angemotzt werden wollen.

Ich suche alle die mal versuchen wollen zu Tanken oder Heilen aber immer Angst hatten dies zu versuchen!

Ich suche alle die vom Tempo des heutigen WoW genervt sind!

Ich suche Berufstätige die nur Abends mal 2 Stunden locker entspannen wollen!

Ich suche die Twinker, die nie einen hohen Char haben werden weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können oder wollen  Wir haben sogar eine eigene kleine Twinkgruppe die regelmäßig loszieht.

Ich suche jeden der nie über Heroics hinausgekommen ist weil er immer Angst hatte zu wenig Schaden zu machen.

Das wahre Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang!

Hier könnt ihr spielen wie und wann es euch Spaß macht.

Wir werden auch drauf achten das wir keine Massengilde werden. Wir werden immer wieder Aufnahmestopps machen damit wir uns alle langsam kennenlernen können. Eine nette Familiäre Gemeinschaft ist wichtiger als ein Erfolgsgerenne! Wir haben das Limit frisch und ein letztes mal auf 55 aktive Accounts angehoben.

Bei uns ist die Skillung egal und ich ziehe auch mit euch los wenn ihr Noobs seid ^^ Die meisten bei uns bezeichnen sich gern selbst so, auch wenn es wohl bei vielen nicht der Wahrheit entspricht 

Wir wollen zusammen ganz in Ruhe Spaß am Spiel haben. Früher musste wir uns die Instanzen auch erarbeiten und langsam schauen was wo gemacht werden muss.
Wir wollen eine freundliche Gemeinschaft sein bei der man schön entspannt Abends spielen kann ohne Streß und Gemotze. Ich suche keine Leute die nur hinter Items herrennen um 3 Punkte Ausdauer mehr zu haben, eher suche ich Leute die mal Spontan nach MC oder Kara gehen wollen, einfach weils Spaß macht 

Leute die auch gern mal im Chat oder TS ein wenig Quatschen wollen und etwas Unsinn labern wollen.
Alle Genervten, Noobs, Neueinsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger so wie ich es bin.
Ich habe bis Wrath aktiv und besonders in Classic sehr viel gespielt. Bei Cata habe ich eine Pause eingelegt und kenne Cata und MoP deshalb noch gar nicht. Keinen Raid und keine Instanz.

Ihr könnt ganz frisch Anfangen oder auch einen Charakter her transferieren, ganz wie Ihr wollt, da gibt es keine Beschränkungen.

Die Gilde existiert auf Blackhand und hier findet Ihr unser Forum:

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

Ich möchte euch nur darum bitten das Ihr euch kurz im Forum Vorstellt wenn ihr bei uns einsteigen wollt damit wir euch kennenlernen können. Euer Name und Alter und was Ihr so privat für einen Streß habt und in WoW erlebt habt. Irgendwie sowas, ihr könnt euch ja an den vorhandenen Threads Orientieren.
Einige fangen bei uns neu mit dem Leveln an, also ist es grade für Neueinsteiger auch eine gute Wahl sich die Gilde mal anzusehen wenn Ihr in Ruhe spielen wollt ohne Druck. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Zhaaza (12. Oktober 2014)

push


----------

